# [SOLVED] BSOD still after format



## Frikkzor (Feb 9, 2012)

My Computer have been so annyoing lately, every program have been crashing, sometimes more then 10 times of a day, then i get bluescreen daily, i tried formating, that didnt do nothing, i tried install bios drivers and all drivers i could install, reinstall and stwitch graphice driver, after the format it just stays the same, bluescreen and crashes, i think thats weird.

Heres the perfom /report and BSOD File Collection app:


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

Only one minidump in the report


Start off by running memory test

Memtest86 - Run for 7-8 passes - *http://www.sevenforums.com/tutorials/105647-ram-test-memtest86.html*



```
Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller      The drivers for this device are not installed.    
Universal Serial Bus (USB) Controller       The drivers for this device are not installed.    
SM Bus Controller      The drivers for this device are not installed.
```
Install the USB drivers from the motherboard downloads 

Also install the chipset drivers to make sure those are all up to date

Download and install the latest BIOS

And lastly, download the ASUS AISuite (under Utilities) and browse to
ASUS_AISuite_II_V10130_XPVistaWin7.zip\AISuite_II\DrvResource\Acpi64 and run AsAcpiIns.exe to install the ATK0110 Utility which will install the ASACPI driver which can cause BSOD if not installed.

ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download Sabertooth P67



```
Event[150]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Disk
  Date: 2012-02-08T22:11:38.200
  Event ID: 7
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: FrikkiCup-PC
  Description: 
The device, \Device\Harddisk1\DR1, has a bad block.
```


```
Event[1255]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: Ntfs
  Date: 2012-02-08T18:35:43.322
  Event ID: 55
  Task: N/A
  Level: Error
  Opcode: N/A
  Keyword: Classic
  User: N/A
  User Name: N/A
  Computer: FrikkiCup-PC
  Description: 
The file system structure on the disk is corrupt and unusable. Please run the chkdsk utility on the volume \Device\HarddiskVolume1.
```
Run a disk check and hard drive scan on all your drives
Disk Check - Windows 7 Forums
Hard drive scan usings SeaTools - *SeaTools for Windows | Seagate* - Both long and short tests


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[FONT=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Wed Feb  8 19:41:19.267 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 4:13:34.953
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ObpWaitForMultipleObjects+2c6 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  plugin-contain
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_nt!ObpWaitForMultipleObjects+2c6
BiosReleaseDate = 11/22/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3411
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/FONT]
```


----------



## Frikkzor (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

Ty, computer was missing usb and chipset it think, i did downoad and install all things that you said me to do, and im gonna run memtest soon as i can, ill let you know how my memtest will do 

Ty for your time.

and i tried the AsAcpiIns.exe, it popped up and didnt get any bsod or anything, didnt even show it was installing something, just popped up for like 2 sec then back down.


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

Check in C:\Windows\System32\drivers for ASACPI.sys. Tell me if it's in there


----------



## Frikkzor (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

hmm nope


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

Ok then install the whole AISuite


----------



## Frikkzor (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

*"Start off by running memory test Memtest86 - Run for 7-8 passes"*

_Done, did 10 passes, 0 errors._

*"Install the USB drivers from the motherboard downloads"
"Also install the chipset drivers to make sure those are all up to date"
"Download and install the latest BIOS"* 

_Done, and installed with no problem._

*Run a disk check and hard drive scan on all your drives

*_Only things that i have left to do, trying to do it in the weekend._


----------



## Frikkzor (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

*"Run a disk check and hard drive scan on all your drives"

*_Hard drive scan, quick and full, no errors, but i tried disk check, then windows replaced a lot of cluster's, most of it was windows files, so im wondering why, i did a fresh format, but suddenly the disk check finds a bad windows file to replace :S._


----------



## Frikkzor (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

And suddenly sometimes, like all what local c disk is running is frozen, then i here this tick in hardrive like every 5 sec, tick ...... tick ...., and i wait then after 5 min its all okey again, what can it be ? and is there any other software to check if my hard disk drive is getting bad or something.

Ty for your time, im really grateful about it, and how good and how pro your help is about this.


----------



## Frikkzor (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

I found some post about this after i googled,

"If it's starting to fail, you'll see the system pause for a moment or longer and then possibly hear clicking noises. Sometimes you won't hear the noises but the disk lite will stay on like it's trying to access something. This would be at a time where it's unusual for it to do that, like when you're opening up a small document or perhaps just browsing the web."

This is exacly whats happening to me now, system just pause like its frozen for 10 sec, then this clicking noises comes from the disk like its trying to read files, so ye im really hoping that is the hard disk drive, couse thats solves it all, should i go for a new hard drive or should i run tests first?


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

If you can afford a new hard drive I would just buy a new one.


----------



## Frikkzor (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

Ye i think ill do that,  ty for your help and everything, and ill let you know how my computer runs with a new hard drive


----------



## Frikkzor (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

I bought a new hard drive, i see a big diffrence, all is better running and nothing freeze like it did, i did fresh format on the disk and the one that was failing isnt in the computer. but i was really disappointed when i got bluescreen again, not only once but twice, and both times it was becouse of same thing:

Bug Check String: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
Coused by driver: ntoskrnl.exe

I uploaded the minidump if you can be so kind and look at it for me, i googled it, someone said it can be something about the audio driver or something.

View attachment MiniDump.zip


----------



## Frikkzor (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: BSOD still after format*



> And lastly, download the ASUS AISuite (under Utilities) and browse to
> ASUS_AISuite_II_V10130_XPVistaWin7.zip\AISuite_II\DrvResource\Acpi64 and run AsAcpiIns.exe to install the ATK0110 Utility which will install the ASACPI driver which can cause BSOD if not installed.
> 
> ASUSTeK Computer Inc. -Support- Drivers and Download Sabertooth P67





> Check in C:\Windows\System32\drivers for ASACPI.sys. Tell me if it's in there


I did this all after format, installed everything back, and i tried to install only asacpins.exe but no ASACPI.sys was in system32\drivers, so i tried install the whole asus aisuite, latest version, installed everything and reebot, but still none ASACPI.sys, is that normal ?


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

Please enable driver verifier

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-7-and-vista-bsod-related-473665.html

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Sat Feb 18 13:20:22.819 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 2:22:50.616
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!CmpGetNameControlBlock+12e )
EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!CmpGetNameControlBlock+12e
BiosReleaseDate = 11/22/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3411
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7600.16841.amd64fre.win7_gdr.110622-1503
Debug session time: Fri Feb 17 21:27:47.635 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 12:07:06.509
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiCaptureProtectionFromProto+1c )
EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  avgcsrva.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!MiCaptureProtectionFromProto+1c
BiosReleaseDate = 11/22/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3411
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## Frikkzor (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

So i did Driver verifier, and after reboot i got bsod when windows was starting up, so just to be sure i did it twice again = 3 times bsod on windows startup, after that i disabled verifier in safe mode.

Heres the dump files.

View attachment Verifier Minidumps.zip


----------



## Frikkzor (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

I leaved my computer running while i was outside for 30 minutes and when i came back i have had bluescreen :S, nothing was running other that my system tray, heres that minidump.

View attachment 022112-24367-01.zip


i can see that all my bluescreens have *Crash address*: ntoskrnl.exe+#####
and all my newest one and the driver verified bsod have *coused by driver*: fltmgr.sys


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

Crashes are being caused by your ESLWire software. Don't know what it is but it needs to be removed and the crashes should stop

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Feb 21 12:59:21.931 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:45:54.727
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+11718 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x4E_2
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x4E_2_nt!_??_::FNODOBFM::_string_+11718
BiosReleaseDate = 11/22/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3411
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Feb 21 09:08:22.110 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:29.796
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ESLWireACD.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ESLWireACD.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : ESLWireACD.sys ( ESLWireACD+a688b )
EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.
ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_c0000005
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_c0000005_VRF_ESLWireACD+a688b
BiosReleaseDate = 11/22/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3411
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Feb 21 09:07:10.750 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:30.546
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ESLWireACD.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ESLWireACD.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : ESLWireACD.sys ( ESLWireACD+a688b )
EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.
ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_c0000005
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_c0000005_VRF_ESLWireACD+a688b
BiosReleaseDate = 11/22/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3411
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Feb 21 09:05:32.742 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:25.554
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for ESLWireACD.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for ESLWireACD.sys
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for win32k.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for win32k.sys
Probably caused by : ESLWireACD.sys ( ESLWireACD+a688b )
EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.
ERROR_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1E_c0000005
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1E_c0000005_VRF_ESLWireACD+a688b
BiosReleaseDate = 11/22/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3411
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## Frikkzor (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

Ye its anti cheat sofware for electronic sport leagues, i use it in mw3 and cs:s leagues, but ye ill try uninstall it and see how it goes  but im not that sure its the only thing, mayb the driver was the reason i got bsod before becouse i havent had esl wire in this computer only for like month now, and i got all these bsod like 2-3 months ago, but we will see how it does and ill replay any further.

Ty for your time and help, i appreciate so much


----------



## Frikkzor (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

Uninstalled esl wire, reboot, after 30 minutes or so bluesscreen -.-

View attachment 022112-20295-01.zip


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

Re-enable driver verifier


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Feb 21 16:47:17.684 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:46:50.370
Probably caused by : dxgmms1.sys ( dxgmms1!VIDMM_DEVICE::RemoveCommitment+31 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50
PROCESS_NAME:  System
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_dxgmms1!VIDMM_DEVICE::RemoveCommitment+31
BiosReleaseDate = 11/22/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3411
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## Frikkzor (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

So i tried the driver verified without having esl wire in my computer, no problem to startup this time, so i started to test one thing, i did go to my logtech driver software, and nothing happened but when i got to that i can take pictures with my cam in the logtiech sofware i waited 5 sec and ye guess what, bluescreen of death, so next time i did was run the computer again, started skype and there in settings, and there to settings for webcam, waited 5 sec, bsod again.

Seems like i was getting bsod both because of esl wire and logitech driver, make sense because i allways install the cam when i format becouse i use it as my game microphone and for skype.

So heres the dump for both bsod,

http://www.sevenforums.com/attachme...5-bsod-still-after-format-022112-18626-01.zip
View attachment 022112-18626-01.zip


So now is the question, can i have logitech driver without bluescreen ? if so how can i make it possable?


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

You guessed right. Both crashes caused by your webcam driver

Please disable driver verifier

What is the model of your webcam?


BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Feb 21 17:44:38.897 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:21:31.709
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for LV302V64.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for LV302V64.SYS
Probably caused by : LV302V64.SYS ( LV302V64+28a8a6 )
DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_d7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  Skype.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_d7_VRF_LV302V64+28a8a6
BiosReleaseDate = 11/22/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3411
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Tue Feb 21 17:22:07.839 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:07:55.651
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for LV302V64.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for LV302V64.SYS
Probably caused by : LV302V64.SYS ( LV302V64+28a8a6 )
DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xc4_d7
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  LWS.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xc4_d7_VRF_LV302V64+28a8a6
BiosReleaseDate = 11/22/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3411
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## Frikkzor (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

driver verifier disabled.
Its v-ubc40, i allways go to logitech driver website, find quickam messanger and download that driver as windows 7, 64 bit.


----------



## Frikkzor (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

I was talking to one of guy that know someone about bsod, just to try to be quicker resolve this thing, he said i can try disable "usb slective susbend setting" in power options, and i asked why and he replayd with.



> It's just a very common cause of crashes related to usb devices has to do with drivers and how they communicate with the windows power management stuff. Anyhow, ... assuming the logitech item is a usb device.


Is this something that can be right or?, im trying to have it disabled for now and see if ill get any bsod,


----------



## Frikkzor (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

Nope bluescreen -.-, dont know it was becasue of logitech or esl wire, couse i needed to install esl wire again because i needed to play some league match, hers that minidump.

View attachment 022312-17253-01.zip


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

Doesn't blame any drivers, but you don't have driver verifier on. I'm sure it is caused by the ESL Wire driver

BSOD BUGCHECK SUMMARY 

```
[font=lucida console]
Built by: 7601.17640.amd64fre.win7sp1_gdr.110622-1506
Debug session time: Thu Feb 23 12:16:24.439 2012 (UTC - 5:00)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:46:34.235
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+537 )
EXCEPTION_CODE: (NTSTATUS) 0xc0000005 - The instruction at 0x%08lx referenced memory at 0x%08lx. The memory could not be %s.
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x3B
PROCESS_NAME:  firefox.exe
FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x3B_nt!ExAllocatePoolWithTag+537
BiosReleaseDate = 11/22/2011
SystemManufacturer = System manufacturer
SystemProductName = System Product Name
CPUID:        "Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz"
MaxSpeed:     3400
CurrentSpeed: 3411
¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨¨``
  
[/font]
```


----------



## Frikkzor (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

Ye and another one now, 2 bsod in 30 minutes, both times i was playing bf3.

View attachment 022312-17253-01.zip

View attachment 022312-17331-01.zip


I think ill try contect esl and logitech for these problem on theyr drivers and see what they can do, i have tried reinstall both drivers, if i dont install logitech driver back the computer will do that automattacly,


----------



## Frikkzor (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: BSOD still after format*

Hey, i have contact both logitech and esl, logitech have answer my support ticket, and after install logitech driver in clean boot it all worked out, with driver verifier on i tried everything that uses my cam, no bluescreen, so i tried same thing with esl wire, and tried even in safe mode to install it, and when i use driver verifier with esl wire installed i get bluescreen, so im contanting them now and hope they can solve this with me, so i think your job is done here, ty very much for this help, without you wouldt be able to fix this bluescreens, but now i can so i really presiate it.

Ty for your help and time

Best Regards, SIleNce


----------



## Frikkzor (Feb 9, 2012)

hmm okey weird, i have 2x 4gb ram, i tried only use one, then ofc i get these firefox crashes, and in games allways "has stopped working" so i tried the other one and guess what, nothing, now i have run my computer in 4 days without any bluescreen or error, not even 1 firefox crash, and i got like atleast 4 crashes in firefox daily, so ye im gonna contact who sold me the ram's.


----------

